
So you're thinking about investing in Bitcoin? Don't - heinrichf
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jan/15/should-i-invest-bitcoin-dont-mr-money-moustache
======
Simulacra
I tried bitcoin, but what pushed me out was a market that never slept. I was
constantly having to monitor it for a wild swings

